# Printing on Wool?



## musadube (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm glad I'm in the screen printing business. However, I'm faced with a challenge to print more than 150 pre-school track-suits made of small wool (am not sure the name of the material) good for winter but very fine. 

I have tried colorbright with white because the color of the track-suits is green. The printing is good, but when ironing problems arise. Small particles of the ink spread all over the garment when ironing and it washes away. Mybe I should try Opaque or what should I do? Should I give up the business and say its not possible or add some chemical.. please advice.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

http://www.merinoinnovation.com/wps/wcm/resources/file/eb0e6041222b71e/tutorial_printing_of_wool.pdf

It seems a lot more complicated than cotton - have a look at that pdf file!


----------

